# Vacation time for me.



## RangerWickett (Mar 8, 2002)

For the next week, I will be away from my computer.  I'm going to be visiting my girlfriend in Savannah, GA, discussing gaming stuff whenever possible (Jessie is so cool!).  Russ, it'll be at least a couple days before I can get back to you about the draft you sent me, sadly, but if you have ideas for art for Supers, send 'em to Jessie, since I'll be there to possibly help out somehow.  Though I don't quite know how. . . .

Well, anyway, see you in a week.


----------

